# In den Ports kein NIS - Wie behelfen?

## Marvin-X

Hallo

Ich hab auf meinem Debianserver NIS laufen. Mein Gentoo wollte ich gerade mit NIS-client konfigurieren und ein "emerge -s nis" findet leider keinen NIS Client. Wie kann ich mir behelfen?

Zusatzfrage: Was macht Ihr wenn ihr mal ein Paket vermisst. Zwar hab ich bisher nur ganz wenige Kleinigkeiten im Portage nicht gefunden die man verschmerzen kann. Würde mich nur interessieren wie man sich da dann behilft ohne das Portage-System durcheinander zu bringen.

Have a nice Weekend

----------

## Deever

Einfach händisch installieren und dann 'injecten', siehe 'emerge -h | more'

dev

----------

## schnebeck

Hi!

net-nds/yp-tools

net-nds/ypbind

sollten weiterhelfen.

Bye

  Thorsten

----------

## Larde

Moin!

Was hältst Du denn vom ypbind Paket?  :Smile:  (net-nds/ypbind)

Gruß,

Larde.

edit: Ah, eine Minute...

----------

## batnator

korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, aber ist NIS nicht dasselbe wie YellowPages, blos halt der neuere Name. Bei mir funktinieren die Pakete ypbind, ypserv und yp-tools jeweils halt für server und die arbeitsstationen.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *schnebeck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> net-nds/yp-tools
> 
> net-nds/ypbind
> ...

 

Danke für den Tipp.

Gentoo gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Auch die Community hat ein Lob verdient. Flotte Hilfe. Also nochmal Danke.

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> net-nds/yp-tools 
> 
> net-nds/ypbind 

 

Hoppla, das hätte ich ja gewusst!!  :Sad:  ...  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.

 

Mir auch! Für mich ist gentoo im moment das einzig ware im leben!!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Auch die Community hat ein Lob verdient. Flotte Hilfe. Also nochmal Danke.

 

Jupp, danke!  :Smile: 

dev

----------

